# Sig P226 22 LR 14 round magazine conversion



## superbolt (Dec 24, 2015)

I designed a floorplate insert for my P226 LR pistol and it worked so
well I have had several made. No need to change spring, just remove stock insert and replace with CNC machined aluminum insert. 
Will not ship to California, Connecticut, Hawaii, Maryland, Massachusetts or New York. Allows 14 round capacity. $8.00 for one, $14.00 for two plus
$2.50 priority shipping. PayPal or Postal money order only.


----------

